# Scaly patch



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cookie has a small patch on the nape of her neck...not a scab as such but flakey skin...has almist taken a layer of skin off...no blood though.

Is this mites? Or what else could it be?

No sign on any of the babies.


----------



## gillian1105 (Apr 1, 2011)

We've just had our Tilly to vets for same thing. Looked like she had bad dandruff clumps.
She was diagnosed with 'danda mites'. The vet showed me them under the microscope ...uurgh..
5 weekly injections needed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gillian1105 said:


> We've just had our Tilly to vets for same thing. Looked like she had bad dandruff clumps.
> She was diagnosed with 'danda mites'. The vet showed me them under the microscope ...uurgh..
> 5 weekly injections needed


Do I have to administer that?? xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like mites to me hun, I'd pop her to the vets to get an ivermectine(sp) injection.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sometimes they have reactions to their injections but if youve not had her long then it could well be mites


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK she is living with the 5 babies...they are not showing signs but do i need to get them all done?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

niki87 said:


> OK she is living with the 5 babies...they are not showing signs but do i need to get them all done?


I would speak to your vets hun, all of them will need treatment


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I would speak to your vets hun, all of them will need treatment


Thanks hun!

This is so annoying...I keep them all inside...and the cage is clean etc! I just don't get it. I haven't really researched fur mites though. Bah!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> This is so annoying...I keep them all inside...and the cage is clean etc! I just don't get it. I haven't really researched fur mites though. Bah!


It could have been something that was on the hay hun, don't blame yourself you are a fantastic bunny mummy


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> It could have been something that was on the hay hun, don't blame yourself you are a fantastic bunny mummy


Haha thanks hun!


----------

